# 사랑도 아님 멀리



## panview

할 수 있다면 다른 사랑도 아님 멀리 여행도
I wonder what the meaning of the above sentence.thanks in advance.


----------



## wonlon

It looks like the sentence is not complete.
"If possible, even if it is not a different person, even if it is not a distant travel..."


----------



## panview

wonlon said:


> It looks like the sentence is not complete.
> "If possible, even if it is not a different person, even if it is not a distant travel..."


Thank you.It's  from lyrics of TV play *백년의 유산,*
*그리움이 커지면 **생각이 많아져서  **손에 잡히는 게 없나봐*
*할 수 있다면 다른 사랑도 아님 멀리 여행도*
*다 해보고 싶지만  그대가 떠나질 않아
*


----------



## wonlon

panview said:


> *할 수 있다면 다른 사랑도 아님 멀리 여행도*
> *다 해보고 싶지만  그대가 떠나질 않아
> *


If possible, I don't want any other person but you (literally, *다른 사랑도 아님 *means "is not another person"). Even I wish to complete a distant travel, I do not (want to) separate from you.

Lyrics are hard to translate, some words not in the original sentence have to be added.


----------



## panview

wonlon said:


> If possible, I don't want any other person but you (literally, *다른 사랑도 아님 *means "is not another person"). Even I wish to complete a distant travel, I do not (want to) separate from you.
> 
> Lyrics are hard to translate, some words not in the original sentence have to be added.



*할 수 있다면 다른 사랑도 아님 멀리 여행도 **다 해보고 싶지만 그대가 떠나질 않아
*But I understand its literally meaning is: If possible, not another man's love but rather a distant travel, I can do everything but not separate from you.
   Am I right? *사랑 is not *사람


----------



## wonlon

panview said:


> *할 수 있다면 다른 사랑도 아님 멀리 여행도 **다 해보고 싶지만 그대가 떠나질 않아
> *But I understand its literally meaning is: If possible, not another man's love but rather a distant travel, I can do everything but not separate from you.
> Am I right? *사랑 is not *사람


My eyes mistook *사랑* for *사람*. Thanks, you are right. 
*할 수 있다면 다른 사랑도 아님* should mean "If possible, I wish it is not another love."

Actually I met my Korean teacher teacher tonight, he said that *다른 사랑도 아님 *feels strange, they don't speak like that. And after *아님 *here it should be a full-stop (end of sentence; you can check the use of ㅁ/음).

As for *멀리 여행도 **다 해보고 싶지만 그대가 떠나질 않아* , he said the meaning is strange, especially the part *다 해보고 싶지만*.

He advised (I, too) that it is better to forget it, since lyrics is far different from daily usage.


----------



## reineblanc

Here, '아님' is a shorten/colloquial form of '아니면', which means 'or'. 
As a native speaker my understanding is: "If only I can, I want to seek another love, or to take a trip to somewhere far away; I want to try everything(to forget you), but you just don't leave my heart." If I re-write the given sentence(s) in more formal Korean, it would be: "할 수 있다면 다른 사랑도 해 보고 싶어, 아니면 멀리 여행도 해 보고 싶어, 다 해 보고 싶지만 그대가 떠나질 않아." 

In Korea 'to take a trip' after a heartbreaking experience (so that you can have time to calmly think about yourself and recover from emotional hurts) is a common cliche in songs, movies, TV series, etc. I wonder if it's universal in other cultures?


----------



## wonlon

I feel really enlightened!!
But I won't be able to solve by myself since I can't check 아님 = 아니면 in the dictionary. I have to tell my teacher (who is from Korea), too. And I wonder if this kind of lyrics is understood my most Koreans, since even my teacher cannot quite understand.

We can understand that feeling, but as I see, "to take a trip after a heartbreaking experience" does not appear quite often in songs, films, dramas (by the way, Hong Kong's music and TV drama are getting worse and worse).


----------



## panview

reineblanc said:


> Here, '아님' is a shorten/colloquial form of '아니면', which means 'or'.
> As a native speaker my understanding is: "If only I can, I want to seek another love, or to take a trip to somewhere far away; I want to try everything(to forget you), but you just don't leave my heart." ?


Than you.At first I understand as you are.But later i met different  explanation as Wonlon .Maybe  you native speaker is right.


----------



## panview

If there is a stop before *아님，*its meaning will be much clear.
*할 수 있다면 다른 사랑도 ，아님 멀리 여행도*
可能であれば、他の愛も、あるいは遠くに旅行も (google translation) 
如果可以的话另一段爱情也好 或者很远的旅行也好

Or if there is not a stop, *할 수 있다면 다른 사랑도 아님 멀리 여행도*
Even google translation becomes different, 可能であれば、他の愛でもない限り旅行も

so a stop bring different understanding.


----------



## esue

As a native Korean with a lot of language-related experience,
I say panview is right in using a stop.

"If there is a stop before *아님，its meaning will be much clear.
할 수 있다면 다른 사랑도 ，아님 멀리 여행도"

Also, 아님 here is definitely 혹은, 아니면 meaning "or."

내가 할 수 있다면
다른 사랑도 해보고 싶고,
아니면
멀리 여행도 해보고 싶지만,
네가 내 마음에서 떠나질 않아서 아무것도 못한다.

*If 아님 is not "or" but a shortened form of "아니다. 아닙니다," the sentence does not make sense at all, not to mention being grammatical.*
*


----------

